# I would like to see pictures of full siblings raised on your farm



## carlenehorse (Aug 12, 2007)

Here are my 3 fillies from my black & white pinto mare and my silver Sorrel stallion

Starr

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...e/Starr.jpg.jpg

Sugar

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...orse/Good-1.jpg

Angel

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...e/Angel.jpg.jpg

Here are my colt and filly from my silver dapple mare and my silver sorrel stallion

Spirit

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...avedGOODPIC.jpg

Belle

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...se/Belle2-1.jpg


----------



## Ashley (Aug 12, 2007)

There are from Pleasent Valley Little John x Kay Bees Black Magic







These are King of Diamond x Fantasy Corrals Ruby Love











These are King of Diamond x Fantasy corrals Mistys Magen











Here is King of Diamond x Fantasy Corrals Desert Ray











These are B$W's Bucks Masquerading x Fantasy Corrals Cirrus











B & W's Bucks Masquerading x fantasy corrals Mistys Magen











These are Meltons Phantom Hawk x Fantasy Corrals Mistys Magen











Meltons Phantom Hawk x Fantasy corrals Magic Potion











Meltons Phantom Hawk x Fantasy Corrals Red Hot Tamale


----------



## carlenehorse (Aug 12, 2007)

See how much fun this is. It always surprises me when you have the same mare and stallion and can come up with such different color and markings. My first two pintos are almost identical but than the third one is a solid.



:

Carlene


----------



## Tami (Aug 12, 2007)

.


----------



## Tami (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is another group all same sire and dam. First is an 05 filly, an 06 colt and an 07 colt


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 12, 2007)

Here's our three full siblings..

Sire is our buckskin solid stallion Buster and dam is our bay/white tobiano mare Star

2007 chestnut pinto filly Electra:






2006 Buckskin pinto colt Tucker:






2005 solid buckskin filly Savannah:


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Aug 12, 2007)

Willie has a full sister owned by Tony.



:


----------



## CJMM6 (Aug 12, 2007)

Dam; Moss Grove Silken Maiden---Blue Roan tobiano pinto, she is homozgous

Sire; Rockin K Grand Paint Illusion----Black/white overo pinto

2002 Blue Roan Tovero pinto--CJMM Painted Princess Miriah






2005 Bay Roan Tovero pinto---CJMM Painted Have A Lil Faith






2006 Blue Roan Tovero pinto---CJMM Painted Majestic Goddess






2007 Tri Color Tovero pinto---CJMM Painted Ribbons N Lace


----------



## nootka (Aug 13, 2007)

Be Bops Little GTO X Raftered Hearts Cherry Bomb

sire=Smoky black X Dam= Chestnut w/flaxen and carrying silver

First colt:






Second colt:




(pictured to the left in my avatar!)

Third colt:






Whaddya know about that?

A black, a silver and a palomino. That right there is my "color genetic test over time" Hahahaha...

I became certain that the sire was a smoky black when that third colt was born. I discovered the dam's silver gene when the second colt was born.

This is cool! Ashley gets the award for the biggest display!

Liz M.


----------



## countrycharm (Aug 13, 2007)

Sire: llawen fleetwood figure (solid silver bay)

Dam: Sherwoods Talking Doll (appy)

Two fillys one appy one solid both silver bays...











Sire:Llawen Fleetwood Figure (solid silver bay)

Dam: Honeybourne DTH jazz time (pintaloosa)

Two colts one appy one solid...











(did have a third colt silver bay but have no pics looked the same build)


----------



## Ashley (Aug 13, 2007)

OH I have plenty more I could add. Most of our crosses we have several full siblings. However, I dont have the pics on the website, so I didnt bother going to hunt them down in the other places I store them.


----------



## Kendra (Aug 13, 2007)

The most full siblings we have raised is 10, Circle J Robin x North Stars Valdez Y Basan. Here's the one's I have easily accessed photos of!!

Circle J Valery

Circle J Rozalyn






Circle J Alcatraz

Circle J Bobbi Dez






Circle J Cataztrophy

Circle J Elizabeth

Circle J Felizity






Circle J Golden Phoenix






Circle J Kara






Circle J Lucky 13


----------



## ohmt (Aug 13, 2007)

Thought I'd add to this! We had 8 full siblings but have sold most of them now. Sire was a 33.5" bay pinto. Mare was a 32.5" black pinto. Here are the ones I had pictures of:

Mars Valiant: 29" Black homozygous pinto...now owned by Ginny St. Pierre of Blue Ridge Minis






Mars Veronica: 32.75" SOLID bay...the only solid foal by the cross






O Henrys Viking: 32.75" Black pinto











There was also a 2 Bay and white pintos, a loud black and white pinto, and a minimal black and white pinto that I have sold and no longer have pictures of.

Then I have 3 others by a 31" buckskin and out of a 28.75" chestnut. I don't have pics of one as I sold him but he is a 27" smokey black ( O Henrys Gorgeous George).

Then there is O Henrys Starbrite: 30" sorrel











And little Chico (O Henrys Chico Colorado which means Little Red in spanish) that is measuring 25.75" as a yearling and is chestnut






sorry it's the only pic I had of the little guy!

Okay...the last pair I could find pics of are by a 32.75" black pinto (Viking up above!) and out of a 32.5" chestnut tovero mare:

O Henrys Daffodil-28.5" sorrel w/blaze and 2 half blue eyes











and O Henrys Shasta Daisy-33" + Chestnut Tovero with 2 dazzling blue eyes!




---one day old




---3 months




--yearling


----------



## River1018 (Aug 27, 2007)

These 2 fillies of ours are full sisters

River Wood's Rapid Heart Beat, 2007 pinto filly






and River Wood Rapid's Dolly May 2006 silver bay


----------



## Dona (Aug 27, 2007)

Kickapoo's Laced By Moonlite (mare) & Kickapoo's Apache Moon (stallion) are full siblings.

Sire: LTDs Moonstruck

Dam: Haligonian Targets Tigerbeat











Kickapoo's A MayZing Moon (mare) and Kickapoo's Moons Full Monty (stallion) are full siblings.

Sire: LTDs Moonstruck

Dam: Luv'em Minis Buck King's Queen











Kickapoo's Devine Miss M (mare) and Kickapoo Moon's Phantom Feather (Topper) are full siblings.

Sire: LTDs Moonstruck

Dam: Kickapoo's Deja Vu











Then of course, CockRobin & Missy had MANY full siblings....approximately 14, I believe. Too many to show here....but ALL were spectacular & included Kickapoo's Deja Vu & Kickapoo's Nickelodeon. Robin & Missy produced a rainbow of colors in their foals.....Silver Dapple, Chestnut Pinto, Bay Pinto, Silver Bay Pinto, Solid Chestnut, Solid Black, Solid Silver Chestnut.



:


----------



## SWA (Aug 27, 2007)

Our only full siblings are our two oldest mares, our very first two minis (of only 3) we foaled on our farm. The 3rd is a daughter of one of them.



:

All three can be seen here: http://www.seminolewindacres.com/swamares.html

Our first is "Seminoles Frosted Desert Rose, and her full sister, our 2nd is "Seminoles English Rose", and her daughter "SWA Champagne N Roses". We fondly think of them as our little "Rose Garden".



:


----------



## Tony (Aug 27, 2007)

We've got lots of them, but this group is my favorite. Sorry, I know lots of you have seen it before.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 27, 2007)

Zena - our '04 filly






Zuni - our '05 filly






Zita - our '06 filly






.....and Zoolii born 2 1/2 weeks ago - she is a near clone to her sister, Zita


----------



## minimule (Aug 28, 2007)

This is our trio....

Sire: Sequoia Alfalfas Hot Tamale (grullo)

Dam: Dent Painted Belle (black pinto)

Sagebrush Tamales Threes A Charm - 2003, grullo pinto






Sagebrush Tamales Austin Tatious, 2004 grullo pinto (NOT a good picture)






Sagebrush Tamales Unique Belle, 2005 red dun pinto (at least we "think" she's a dun!)






Then we have a some full sibling mini mules.

Sire: Short Assets Kilroy (brown)

Dam: Sunshines Color Me Blaze (sorrel pinto/grayed)

SM Kilroys Sunny Delight, 2003 sorrel pinto- 35"






SM Kilroys Miss Wylie, 2005 palomino 30"






Sire: Short Assets Kilroy

Dam: Angel (Isabella palomino)

Sagebrush Kilroys Court Jester, 2003 bright sorrel 37"






SM Kilroys Silk Stockings, 2006 smokey brown (currently 34")


----------



## Jane=P (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok, here is daddy- Spf Steel the show





here is the mom- Crystal Ridge Blues British Sterling





here is their first foal- Hawk Hollows Show me the money ( gelding)-





here is 2nd foal- Hawk Hollows Show me the Blue (filly)-





and here is their 3rd- Hawk Hollows Sheeza Show Steeler (filly) -





She has alot of mottling around her eyes & mouth, the other two dont have any .

I have them bred back for 2008, wonder what I will get then ?? JANE


----------



## River1018 (Aug 30, 2007)

These two foals are full brothers their sire is my hersidre Tibbs Rapid Transit (avatar photo)

River Wood Rapid's Inquisitor 2006 colt







River Wood's Rapid Fire 2007 colt


----------



## Belinda (Sep 1, 2007)

These are full Brothers both sired by Cross Country Rowdys Reflection and their dam is Preciouse Cashe


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 1, 2007)

This is Awesome! It is so cool how how they are all so Different and kinda alike





The Best I have are half Siblings


----------

